# My cat has a fever and doesn't respond to treatment



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Have any of you guys gone through something like this? My beautiful girl Pixie, whom I hand-reared in 2011 and love to death, fell ill very suddenly on October 5. She had a fever (40.5 degrees), had vomited some bile and was shaking, with her fur puffed up and her third eyelid showing. The vet placed her on a drip and started her on a course of antibiotics (Synulox injections) and anti-inflammatories (glucosteroids: Dexamethasone). Her blood work showed normal wbc, but high neutrophils and low lymphocites (16% as compared to the normal 20%). She had swollen lymph nodes of the neck. That same day she seemed to make a full recovery, but the vet continued the treatment for 6 days.

A few days later, on October 19, she again fell ill. I went to the same vets, who continued the same treatment of Synulox and Dexamethasone, but this time she did not respond that well. She would feel fine and eat only for the first 12 hours after the treatment. The blood work was repeated as was pretty much the same. The vet suspected asthma or some other allergies, but this seemed far-fetched. She never coughed or showed other signs of respiratory illness.

So I sought another opinion, at a veterinary medicine university here in my town. The new vet did a urine analysis, which showed white blood cells and protein in the urine, as well as an ultrasound, which showed an enlarged kidney with mild pyelitis and an enlarged liver, but nothing too dramatic according to the vet, as the liver especially could have been explained by her prolonged treatment with steroids and antibiotics. As she had already been taking antibiotics, the specific bacteria could not be identified in the urine, so the vet started a course of Baytril (two days, she didnt seem to respond to it), followed by five days of Ronaxan (she seemed a bit better, but in hindsight she also had one last shot of steroids, as the treatment had to be discontinued gradually, and this may have improved her condition temporarily). She also had an x-ray of the lungs but everything was ok.

All treatment was stopped four days ago because the vet wants to reanalyse her urine and redo some tests while she is not under any medication. Her condition however is worse every day. Yesterday she slept almost all day and ate only a few tiny meals. Today she ate only about 40 grams of wet food and did not drink any water, I had to syringe it into her mouth. She also had a fever this morning (39.8). Her fever has gone up and down during the past month, but never really went away. The only thing that helped was the anti-inflammatory medicine, but the vet thinks this was only masking her symptoms and possibly making her worse. 

FIP, FELV and FIV tests were negative. I talked to the vet about lymphoma but he says that the fact that only two lymph nodes are swollen (one more than the other) and that they are soft and mobile does not point in the direction of lymphoma.

She did have a fall two weeks before the symptoms started, when no one was at home (I found her in the pantry, she must have slipped or jumped in there from the top shelf). The vet thinks she may have hit her head, which would make her symptoms neurological.

He did say though that hes never seen anything like this and that if the tests tomorrow dont show anything conclusive he will be at a loss as to her treatment. Tomorrow at 8 AM we are going back for new blood tests, new x-rays and an urine culture. She is a very nervous cat, so they will also sedate her. I am worried sick. I lost my 12-year old cat to cancer in December and I couldnt handle losing Pixie as well. I couldnt possibly love her more, she is my tiny baby girl and my soul mate. Has anyone gone through something like this?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sorry about poor Pixie and I know how much you must be worrying after the loss of your other cat. We had a similar experience last year and its very difficult until the vets find something from their tests which point to a particular illness to know how to treat them. Until then, its agony watching them and not knowing how to help. Hopefully tomorrow something will come to light and then they can treat Pixie correctly and she will get well. Stay strong.


----------



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you, Charity! It's agonising...
Pixie has eaten about 20 grams of Orijen about an hour ago, then a few mouthfuls of wet food. I'm trying hard to remain strong for her.


----------



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

so sorry about Pixie, i really hope the vets can make her well again, such a worry for you. lets hope the vets have some good news for you.


----------



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you, Meg! I have attached a picture of my baby girl. She was bruised, she doesn't stay still for blood tests, one more reason to have her sedated tomorrow.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh that's so sad , poor baby girl ... I hope something comes to light tomorrow for you both ... It's a worrying time , sorry I don't have any answers for you , keep strong and am sending healing vibes your way x


----------



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you so much, Cosmills!


----------



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

So after a new set of blood tests, 4 x-rays and a urinalysis, we still don&#8217;t know what&#8217;s wrong with Pixie. The x-rays showed a line of liquid in her abdomen, they took a sample of it while she was under but it was all inconclusive. At first they suspected FIP, but the liquid had different characteristics, and the albumin to globulin ratio in her blood did not support FIP either. The vet said the liquid could have appeared because of her fat melting during this prolonged fever.

The only change in her blood was that she has lost quite a few red blood cells and is slightly anemic. They will also run a test for Haemobartonella and Toxoplasmosis.

She is currently receiving some very strong antibiotics intravenously but again has a fever. The vet said he has never run so many tests on a single cat in his 20 years of working with animals. And there still is no diagnosis in sight... I am close to my wits&#8217; end.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your beautiful Pixie, nothing to add I'm afraid but have everything crossed that they can get to bottom of her problems... Please keep us updated x


----------



## tochica (May 6, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear they couldn't diagnose her. I hope they find out what is it soon. The feeling of not knowing and being unable to help is terrible, I know. Eliminating FIP diagnosis is a good thing. How is she, is she eating? You guys stay strong, she is a young strong kitten she should be able to fight it off.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry, really thought something would come to light. Could Pixie be referred to a specialist if they aren't getting anywhere soon? Hope they can find out what it is. Hugs to Pixie


----------



## londonkittens (Sep 24, 2013)

Nothing to add but I hope she recovers very soon xxx


----------



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for all the support, guys! She is eating with a little encouragement. Today she's had almost a whole sachet of Leonardo wet food, half of a Gourmet Gold tin and a handful of Orijen. But she is sad and sleeping a lot. And I am even sadder... I will keep you updated.


----------



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Pixie has finished the course of antibiotics today. She is feeling a bit better and is definitely more cheerful because she doesn't have to wear the drip in her arm and the cone of shame. She also seemed to have more of an appetite. All tests came back negative, including the PCR test for Haemobartonella. I still need to bring a couple more poo samples for the toxoplasmosis test but that will probably be negative as well. The vet thinks that perhaps the fever is a reaction to the vaccine she had on September 16. Do you think this is possible? Has this happened to any of your kitties?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

If she goes downhill again, ask her to be referred to a specialist (I hope you have insurance!)

Rowan had a high temp, not eating or drinking (no sickness though), then his lymph nodes in his neck enlarged (one started before the other).

He was started on a couple of courses of ABs , seemed to pick up, then went downhill again.

They referred him because they suspected lymphoma - he actually has an auto-immune disease. Once they got the right diagnosis, and started treatment (chemo and steroids) he started to get better.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/291181-rowans-not-well.html

I hope Pixie continues to improve, but having been through this myself, I would strongly ask for a referral if she dips down again.

Hugs to you and Pixie x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

marssoul said:


> > The vet thinks that perhaps the fever is a reaction to the vaccine she had on September 16. Do you think this is possible?
> 
> 
> No feline vaccine can be guaranteed completely safe, but reactions are usually mild. I have heard of a few cats reacting badly to the Leukaemia vaccine. I think such a severe reaction is rare, but that is no comfort if it happens to your cat. A mild fever is quite a common reaction to vaccine, but it sounds as though your poor cat had it much worse than just "mildly".
> ...


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope you lovely cat recovers and you find out what the problem is
It would not surprise me if it was the vaccine, she might just be one in a million who has such a bad reaction, wishing her well x


----------



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> If she goes downhill again, ask her to be referred to a specialist (I hope you have insurance!)
> 
> Rowan had a high temp, not eating or drinking (no sickness though), then his lymph nodes in his neck enlarged (one started before the other).
> 
> ...


I've gone through the entire thread on Rowan, poor little guy!! He suffered through so much. So glad they found what was wrong with him - his symptoms, especially in the beginning, and the investigations were quite similar in our case. How is he doing now? Is he still on medication?

Pixie's lymph nodes were no longer swollen on Monday. They did a urine culture and a throat swab and found some bacteria but nothing too severe. The vet said the treatment with antibiotics probably addressed those issues in the meanwhile.

She has been doing great during the past couple of days. She seems to be back to her old self but I still have a nagging feeling that she might relapse. I'm in Romania so there's really no specialist I could be referred to. Our vet was great and tremendously involved in Pixie's case, but he said he wouldn't have any idea what else to do if her fever comes back. I'm keeping my eye on her. Lots of hugs to you and gorgeous Rowan and thanks so much for the link to your thread!


----------



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

chillminx said:


> marssoul said:
> 
> 
> > No feline vaccine can be guaranteed completely safe, but reactions are usually mild. I have heard of a few cats reacting badly to the Leukaemia vaccine. I think such a severe reaction is rare, but that is no comfort if it happens to your cat. A mild fever is quite a common reaction to vaccine, but it sounds as though your poor cat had it much worse than just "mildly".
> ...


----------



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> I hope you lovely cat recovers and you find out what the problem is
> It would not surprise me if it was the vaccine, she might just be one in a million who has such a bad reaction, wishing her well x


Thank you so much! I love Pixie with all my heart. I will keep this thread updated.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

marssoul said:


> I've gone through the entire thread on Rowan, poor little guy!! He suffered through so much. So glad they found what was wrong with him - his symptoms, especially in the beginning, and the investigations were quite similar in our case. How is he doing now? Is he still on medication?
> 
> Pixie's lymph nodes were no longer swollen on Monday. They did a urine culture and a throat swab and found some bacteria but nothing too severe. The vet said the treatment with antibiotics probably addressed those issues in the meanwhile.
> 
> She has been doing great during the past couple of days. She seems to be back to her old self but I still have a nagging feeling that she might relapse. I'm in Romania so there's really no specialist I could be referred to. Our vet was great and tremendously involved in Pixie's case, but he said he wouldn't have any idea what else to do if her fever comes back. I'm keeping my eye on her. Lots of hugs to you and gorgeous Rowan and thanks so much for the link to your thread!


I'm so glad she is getting better, its just horrible when they are ill!

Rowan is now down to one steroid twice a week, they are hoping to have him weaned off completely in the New Year, and then fingers crossed he never has a relapse!


----------



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I'm so glad she is getting better, its just horrible when they are ill!
> 
> Rowan is now down to one steroid twice a week, they are hoping to have him weaned off completely in the New Year, and then fingers crossed he never has a relapse!


That's wonderful! Fingers crossed for Rowan, I'm sending lots of positive energy your way! He is such a beautiful boy.

I've attached a pic of my baby girl having a bath in her hammock, it's so heartwarming seeing her finally relax.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

She is a very pretty girl .... I do hope you get some answers soon ... Xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes for your Pixie.

i know this is a very long shot but could she have eaten something in the pantry? i know you ve probably thought of this already, i really hope you get some definite answers soon , but have lots of love and fun with your girl she looks so happy in her hammock.


----------



## marssoul (Dec 4, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> best wishes for your Pixie.
> 
> i know this is a very long shot but could she have eaten something in the pantry? i know you ve probably thought of this already, i really hope you get some definite answers soon , but have lots of love and fun with your girl she looks so happy in her hammock.


Thank you!!! There was nothing for her to eat in the pantry, except maybe some basil leaves. Even if she had eaten something, she would have been sick right away. But her symptoms started three weeks later.

She was very lively this morning, carried toy mice all over the place. She is eating fine, although I wish she'd eat more. The trouble is she loves Orijen so I have been offering it to her constantly during these past few weeks, which made her very fussy when it comes to wet food.


----------

